# some people ask the craziest things ??



## hotrod62 (Jul 3, 2011)

i know theirs a lot of newbies on this site and the ratrods and a few other bicycle sites. that they all seem to ask some crazy questions like go on and on about an old bike and want to know what you think with no pictures. or should i use straight 30 weight oil for my chain or 10 w 30 just about every time i log on it's always a new dumb question i have a bit of common sense growing up around old cars, motorcycles and bikes always getting my hands dirty trying to learn something maybe these are the younger generation city boys & girls with no idea about simple things like how much air does my bicycle tire hold before it blows up. myself i would be a bit embarrassed to ask such a questions i would have to google it 1st. seems like every time i think i have heard it all then theirs another crazy one up for grabs. its just a shame that people are not taught  about these simple mecanical type of things when they were growing up. oh just a hint just because your handle grips say w-f, it might be a schwinn your riding. thought I'd put my 2 cents in


----------



## MartyW (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep those off the wall questions make the Board go around.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2011)

...yea, but I wouldn't know the first thing about a hobby say, like sewing machine repair, or piano tuning.....although being mechanically inclined does make a BIG difference.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 3, 2011)

We used to have to take wood shop and power mechanics as required classes as boys. Now, it is more important to have "Gay History Month" and learning how to properly put a condom on a banana. No wonder we are raising up a whole class of useful idiots. Nobody of the younger generation knows much about anything. Abortion, wars, and green everything is the new world view. I don't adhere, and I didn't raise my boys to let pointy headed "educators" educate them. They know how the world has always gone 'round. They also know what a Phillips head screwdriver is. Even a left-handed one.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2011)

A phillips head screwdriver is the 'plus' one, at least thats what a lady I used to work with called them, cause the name phillips was to hard to remember, so you had plus and minus screwdrivers.....lmao


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 3, 2011)

I remember a time when I asked someone to help me work on a engine. it was my first engine and he said he would help. well i trusted him so i tore it apart without asking how to do it. well he never showed up. this left me with this engine in parts.  I had no one to help me so i went to a shop and asked some questions which i think now were pretty stupid to a mechanic. but he answerd them and gave me a positive feeling to do it. so in asking questions to me no matter how dumb it seems is better than no questions at all and helping someone  out is better than no one at all.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 3, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> I remember a time when I asked someone to help me work on a engine. it was my first engine and he said he would help. well i trusted him so i tore it apart without asking how to do it. well he never showed up. this left me with this engine in parts.  I had no one to help me so i went to a shop and asked some questions which i think now were pretty stupid to a mechanic. but he answerd them and gave me a positive feeling to do it. so in asking questions to me no matter how dumb it seems is better than no questions at all and helping someone  out is better than no one at all.



 Well said.  I've learned to put my pride on the shelf and ask questions that might seem silly to others, and fortunately, no one on this site has ever been off-putting about it.  I really can't blame the younger generation for not knowing how things work, they are coming up in a whole different time where cellphones are the norm and everyone is on facebook.  I think we should be stoked on the ones who are at least curious enough about this stuff to ask...


----------



## tony d. (Jul 3, 2011)

isn't a phillips screw driver  orenge juice vodka and milk of magniesia ? 

when I was a lad   my brother took apart his sears spider  so it sat for 3 months till I put it back together it is still on the road today   ahhhh memories :o)

oh yah the bike out lasted him


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 3, 2011)

its funny you mention how your brother took apart his bike, my brothers took apart my dads bike and it wasn't until some 20+ years later I put it back together, my boy and girls are going to know more about cars and other mechanical things than prob most of my friends. I can't wait till the day that my daughter fixes her boyfriends car and is the one restoring some cool car while he's trying to play catch up.


----------



## chitown (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with Redline. I'm just glad that there are people wanting to know this information that some of us take for granted. Why punish someone just because they had parents that both worked or weren't mechanically inclined themselves. I don't mind telling someone that WD40 is a de-greasing agent and not a proper lubricant for a bike chain. Rather than feeling despair at the world for producing mindless, no attention span, video gaming, slack-jawed, good for nothing citizens of the world, I feel a responsibility to pass that information on to others so they can do the same. You don't get your merit badge just because you've mastered a certain task. You also have to teach someone else those same skills and techniques before that badge is yours.

I need one of those phillips screw drivers right now... and I ain't talkin shop either.

Happy BBQ-ing


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 4, 2011)

I get a lot of poeple contacting me with all kinds of questions about their Columbia bikes. I try not to think any question is too crazy and will try to answer them all. The one thing that does drive me crazy though is after identifing a bike, year, model and so forth some still want to know more. The questions "what is the significance of this bike" or "I want to know more about it". Guess what folks, it's just a bicycle. Some company made them in all kinds of styles and colors to sell and make some money. Unless it was owned by someone famous, often thats all there is. I've actualy had peole get mad at me for not giving them some kind of imaginary history of their bike. Funny how old bicycles bring such passion.

VintageColumbiaBikes.com


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 4, 2011)

Well said Mr. Columbia...sometimes (most times) it is just a bike...1 of a million and despite the fact that you drove 10 miles to pay $75 for it, it is worth all of $80 or less...I would be happy if every "what is it?" request didn't have $$$$ signs attached to it. I have bikes because I love to work on and ride bikes and I don't care "exactly" what year any of my bikes were made or what they may be worth...I have them because I enjoy them...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 4, 2011)

From a teenager to now at 70 years old i have worked and rebuilt just about everything that had a motor.I have no problem helping some one out when asked how do i get my handle grips off with out damaging then.i have and still ask a lot of dumb questions like how do a work this computer.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 4, 2011)

I do like dumb questions because it might make a difference in the person that is asking life. I don't know much about bicycle but I learn a new thing everyday. Same goes for cars. I can now un-mount a motor head, change oil, change water pump and more. I also once was the kid that was hanging around at the barn craving to learn more about horses. Did I ever shovel manure to earn the knowledge I know have. I get younger people that want to hang out with my horses that ask a lot of dumb questions at times but they are genuinely interested so I answer. 
Mr. Columbia. I agree with you. Once you know what the bike is and its year it's pretty much all you can get as information. If the bike is precious to you enjoy it for the time you have it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't mind the occasional redundant question, After all, like the saying goes," The dumbest question ever asked, was the one that was never asked".

So, there really is no such thing as a dumb question, but, there is such a thing as common knowledge. And once you have attained that, they may seem like dumb questions.

What really gets me, is when a guy asks a question concerning his bike, and when one of the resident experts is nice enough to take the time to school the guy on what he's got, and the guy comes back with an attitude and is in a total state of denial that the bike he bought yesterday from a local flea market can't be a total Morphodite because the guy he bought it from said it was an original bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is that a '73 Morphdite or a '66 Frankenstein?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2011)

What annoys me are the ones that ask the value, year, make, model, and originality all without pics or serial number!

I just bite my tongue and ask for pics and a serial number and explain I can't do anything without them. Or at the very least, a detailed description.

Its funny how you bring up the new generation. I must agree that MOST don't know a phillips from a flat! Most don't even know how to a work a record player. Last year, my study hall teacher had a record player in his room and when he left, he left it my care! Whats mroe amazing is all the shock and awe that everybody saw I knew how to work it.


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 5, 2011)

> know theirs a lot of newbies on this site and the ratrods and a few other bicycle sites. that they all seem to ask some crazy questions... seems like every time i think i have heard it all then theirs another crazy one up for grabs. its just a shame that people are not taught about these simple mecanical type of things when they were growing up....




Where to start....I would consider myself an expert in aviation and Air Force operations.  If you had never been around the military or aviation and were around someone who's been exposed for 25+ years, I'd expect some of your questions or comments might seem "crazy"...

No I don't have great mechanical skills but I have other talents that others don't have....I don't really think it's a shame that others don't share my talents because they have their own.  Not everyone can be a professional football player but lots of people still enjoy the sport.  Same applies.  My advice?  A little patience or don't read the post.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont mind the crazy questions but when I take the time to answer here or when someone emails me with a question and I research the question for an accurate answer and then nothing, no reply, no thank you, not even an acknowledgement. The internet has become so anonymous people feel that they dont need to thank someone for helping them with their research especially when your answer does not meet their $$$ expectations.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 5, 2011)

got that right. since i'm into antiques  and cars i get how much is this, can you fix that and that free aprasials. it is annoying but come with the territory.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 5, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> We used to have to take wood shop and power mechanics as required classes as boys. Now, it is more important to have "Gay History Month" and learning how to properly put a condom on a banana. No wonder we are raising up a whole class of useful idiots. Nobody of the younger generation knows much about anything. Abortion, wars, and green everything is the new world view. I don't adhere, and I didn't raise my boys to let pointy headed "educators" educate them. They know how the world has always gone 'round. They also know what a Phillips head screwdriver is. Even a left-handed one.




^ This, for the win.

Larmo I would welcome you as my neighbor anytime. 

Just a small story of historical significance and one very closely related to this past holiday weekend.
 When the American Revolution began Nathaniel Greene was a member of the private militia, one of the lowest ranks in the continental army. Although having no personal or family affiliation, nepotism, or other ass-kissing, good old boys club relation to anyone of significance within the continental army, he was very hastily promoted within the ranks, going directly from private to brigadier general immediately following the siege of Boston. 
 This made him a bit of an odd duck within the officers ranks not only because he was FAR younger, but also not a classically trained officer like his newfound peers.

 Later in life he was asked about this disparity and he commented that "Everything I lacked in wisdom or experience I tried to make up for with watchfulness and industry." 

The same rules could be honored by men of all ages, not just the increasingly helpless and self-important X-Box generation.
 1. Pay attention
 2.Think
 3. Never hesitate to get your hands dirty


----------



## tony d. (Jul 5, 2011)

the dumbest question that I was asked is "is your bike right hand drive ore left hand drive ?" and the guy was serious


----------



## Craiggo (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm nearly 17 and I hate all this useless crap they try and teach me in school when I'd rather have shop class working on an engine or bike and getting grease all over my hands and rust dust in the threads of my pants, like I was from lunch today until now. This is why it is such a relief to get out of school and in my back shop to work.  Ahh I love the fresh smell of primer...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 5, 2011)

W-f   thats    white    female  hahahahaha


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 5, 2011)

Dont  laugh  i have  a left  handed     drive      bicycle   and it  peddles   back wards  ha ha ha 
it really  does


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, all my bikes have manual transmissions!


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys are funny!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 5, 2011)

It doesn't bother me at all if someone that isn't as mechanically inclined asks a "dumb" question if he/she is sincere and the answer has a purpose.
Many folks ask these questions because it's easy to ask them rather to invest the effort in research, but also, there are those that look to us as experts and have sought us for advice to restore a forgotten bicycle or how to acheive better results only wisdom can provide.
I don't believe the decline of western civilization is upon us because school systems don't emphasize the industrial arts, a class I took in 7th grade and could tell you nothing about it except the name of the instructor.
The tool trades are still largely familial or acquired via an apprenticeships and life goes on... the folks that aren't handy with a wrench are still dependent on those that are.
Rolling a condom over a banana as trivial as it may appear, can potentially curb disease, overpopulation, and burden on goverment, so yeah... that class stays.
When I first discovered this site, it was about the time when I pulled apart a New Departure model D hub to clean and folks on the CABE came to my rescue with an exploded diagram and reassembly advice... the information that got me over the hump was so basic in looking back, but did get me more involved in the hobby.
Chris


----------



## chitown (Jul 5, 2011)

*Reverse is cool...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5unMlXg6WL4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5qPfN_Mf9Q&feature=related


----------



## Volvoguy (Jul 5, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> We used to have to take wood shop and power mechanics as required classes as boys. Now, it is more important to have "Gay History Month" and learning how to properly put a condom on a banana. No wonder we are raising up a whole class of useful idiots. Nobody of the younger generation knows much about anything. Abortion, wars, and green everything is the new world view. I don't adhere, and I didn't raise my boys to let pointy headed "educators" educate them. They know how the world has always gone 'round. They also know what a Phillips head screwdriver is. Even a left-handed one.




This might be the 27 year old west coast Canadian in me talking (well, that's all that's in me, save for a little prairies) but are you actually saying you'd rather have a son that was a 15 year old father that beat up homosexuals on the weekend, as long as he could fix the lifters in his '65 Nova? Compared to a decent responsible human being that has the resources available to him to have any kind of information he wants right at his finger tips in a moments notice?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 6, 2011)

I love dumb questions sometimes, like in the case of my twins, boy and girl. My wife and I are asked "Are they identical?" man there are so many comebacks with that one. Usually I give them a blank stare until they look at my kids or I tell them well if they are identical I feel bad for one of them.


----------



## chitown (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I can relate to this thread somewhat. My family runs a bakery named "Butter Bella". They make butter cookies. On a few occasions I have done "in store sampling" and have been asked more than one time... "is there butter in these?" Now mind you I am at this point a representative of my family's company and can't come back with what first comes to mind... so I take a deep breath and politely say "why yes there is real butter in them." AA Grade Wisconsin butter in fact!

Patience and tolerance seem harder to come by these days but am glad when I come across it now and then. Like on this board when I first inquired about a bike I had. My questions were answered and with some digging I've learned a bunch about these old gems and their stories. So thanks to all here who regularly contribute their knowledge and opinions here. I'm just glad I didn't ask how much it's worth... actually I don't much care about that because I'm just a wrench that likes to keep things running the way they were intended to be. The only time I care how much it is, is when I am being outbid on feebay by some sniper!

Now back to that cool reverse drive stuff...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70O8XZyycWk

 Chris


----------



## vincev (Jul 7, 2011)

I can relate to your feeling.I sell firearms and hear some of the most ignorant questions..If you are into something that you enjoy READ about the subject. READ!Quit  looking like a fool by knowing nothing about what our talking about! Don't try to pick anothers brain if your not willing to learn the basics.Many here are willing to help if you have a problem but you need to know a tire from a tire valve.Help yourself and learn so you can one day pass our knowledge to another .


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 7, 2011)

VinceV, I'm casually shopping for a 1911, PM me if you can be of assistance...


----------



## tony d. (Jul 7, 2011)

*two speed auto*



classicfan1 said:


> Well, all my bikes have manual transmissions!




do you have a torpedo two speed auto?


----------



## JRE123 (Jul 8, 2011)

My son told me how stupid the guy he started working for is.  My answer to him, pay atention to what he does, ask WHY if it seems wrong to you.  Sort the answers as you see fit.
He told me a year later how much he had learned from that stupid guy!  No one knows everything, especially the one that thinks he does.


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2011)

Never had a problem with people asking me crazy questions (or any other kind of questions for that matter). I'm too dumb!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 8, 2011)

tony d. said:


> do you have a torpedo two speed auto?




Lol. No, I sold mine about a month ago to a guy for his vintage VW Bug (it was in a German folding bike).

I was just fueling the fire with that one.

Anyway, I don't mind answerinig questions. All I ask is that the person returns and lets us know if it helped and not bite the hand that feeds them. Also, when we are asked to ID a bike and "appraise it", a pic and a serial number (God gave us eyes) is all we ask. We aren't fortune tellers nor do I have a crystal ball-or do I? LMAO!


----------



## hotrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

I can relate to your feeling.I sell firearms and hear some of the most ignorant questions..If you are into something that you enjoy READ about the subject. READ!Quit looking like a fool by knowing nothing about what our talking about! Don't try to pick anothers brain if your not willing to learn the basics.Many here are willing to help if you have a problem but you need to know a tire from a tire valve.Help yourself and learn so you can one day pass our knowledge to another .  i agree a lot of people are looking for a easy way out at least try a little 1st do a little research before you dive in......


----------



## hotrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

vincev said:


> I can relate to your feeling.I sell firearms and hear some of the most ignorant questions..If you are into something that you enjoy READ about the subject. READ!Quit  looking like a fool by knowing nothing about what our talking about! Don't try to pick anothers brain if your not willing to learn the basics.Many here are willing to help if you have a problem but you need to know a tire from a tire valve.Help yourself and learn so you can one day pass our knowledge to another .



 sorry i coppied and paste instead of "reply with a quote" i was not sure how to do it and thought i would try own my own before i asked ........................


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dad and I have stationary engines and take them to shows.  Yeah, we get a lot of "dumb" questions, but at least people are willing to learn.  On another note, I was rebuilding the engine in my tractor and would give my 12 year old daughter lessons on what the parts are and what they do.  She refers to my lessons as lectures, but at least she know a bit about engines, cylinders, governors, etc.


----------



## tony d. (Jul 22, 2011)

*dumb questions*



militarymonark said:


> I love dumb questions sometimes, like in the case of my twins, boy and girl. My wife and I are asked "Are they identical?" man there are so many comebacks with that one. Usually I give them a blank stare until they look at my kids or I tell them well if they are identical I feel bad for one of them.




I would say yes they are but one is a girl with a strate face  but thats jost me                           try going out to eat and order Diet water


----------



## Keith (Jul 22, 2011)

*Givem a break*

I'm glad I grew up back then, My dad  worked at cat. was a barber, and a locksmith. I learned a lot from that man, and I was mechanically inclined...so when ha would take the wheels off my bike...well he went to work at 0630 and I had those tires back on by 0635, then they were back off by 1430 Mom just shook her head and smiled. Dad was pretty strict with me.... good thing. I've rebuilt several 1939 9n's, 2'ns And a 52 8n Ford tractor. My youngest son started that thing by himself when he was 2 I was haulin Butt down there to get him off it.He is a mechanical genius at 11 and my 26 yo son is just the same, My now 28 year old daughter won the Illinois State Champion in the boys division in BMX, I wouldn't let her race in the girls... no competition. It,s what we teach em and let em make mistakes just be there to help em out. There is a tractor site called n-complete and we fget the same question every week.... and we just help em out......better late than never.     Keith


----------

